# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Nearly there...Pt 2

## Haveago1

Got ahead of myself with the earlier thread...the first part should have been the outside which was how it all started. 
It was a stretch financially to move back to Sydney after 8 years in the bush so we were resigned to not being able to do any renovations to our 'new' home for some years. Everything inside needed doing and it had a 'Morrie Minor' concrete block garage where you could not open the car doors and get out if you drove in as it was very narrow and not much longer - great for small 1940's/50's cars.... 
The Field Marshall decreed that the kitchen and bathroom would be the priority before I could even think about a new garage, but all that seemed in the distant future anyway....disappointing as I used to have 4 sheds with undercover parking space for up to 12 cars, 4 bikes, a tractor and a skiboat, as well as heaps of storage. 
Just dreaming I got a quote anyway for the largest shed the Council would allow - 8m x 5m, which came in at $9,980 installed on a slab which I thought was a great price but was again reminded of the 'inside' priorities.....bugger. 
The next week I won $10,000 on a radio quiz show!! This was accepted as an omen that the shed should proceed and the green light was on.... 
Here are some pics looking back on the yard as it was, with the garage on the left and two small plywood potting sheds at the back.

----------


## Haveago1

Pics after potting sheds demolished and working on garage....

----------


## Haveago1

I was originally going to put the new shed where the old garage was...but the FM suggested it go across the yard instead to create a 'courtyard' effect. She pointed out this would also give me some extra 'out of sight' storage between the shed and the back fence...as long as I could get a car or boat in the shed fine with me...She also suggested that instead of colourbond on the visual side I use blueboard and render it - our former neigbours always said she was 'an idea waiting to happen'.... 
This would stop the yard looking 'long and thin' while also making the side of the shed a feature rather than a detriment.

----------


## Haveago1

Bought the retaining wall blocks, two ponytail palms and some of the other plants for $120 from a demolition sale....bargain.

----------


## Haveago1

This is now the view looking out from the pergola area...will discuss the pergola in Part 3.....

----------


## brydz

Nice work!! It looks fabulous! I really like the idea of rendering the blue wall and incorporating it into the backyard design. Very smart idea!!

----------


## murray44

:Repplus:

----------


## sundancewfs

Looks good Haveago1
I agree, the blueboard with render is a great idea and fits in beautifully.
Its also nice to come across those demo bargains, a good cheap way of instant effect.

----------

